# 6-8 weeks leadtime for Blum Hinges?



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

110 degree soft close Inset hinges. Lead times like this everywhere?


----------



## HerringImpaired (Mar 13, 2019)

Here in the Pacific Northwest, I had to special order some insulation that took 5+ weeks to get here….
R-19 23" wide batts…. Unfaced.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> Here in the Pacific Northwest, I had to special order some insulation that took 5+ weeks to get here….
> R-19 23" wide batts…. Unfaced.
> 
> - HerringImpaired


The demise of the JIT inventory model

*I read Ford has 60k new 150's sitting in a field waiting on a computer chip.

https://www.motorbiscuit.com/a-sea-of-incomplete-ford-f-150-pickups-over-60000-and-counting/


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeh, that seems to be what's going on.
It doesn't help that companies like ours are buying all the Blum hinges we can get our hands on.
Keep in mind we are still small potatoes in the overall scheme of things. 
We have maybe 12 employees working in the shop.

There are much bigger outfits buying 1000 times as many hinges.
The factory just can't keep up with the orders.

It is the "new toilet paper" of in demand products.

Home manufacturing is at a pretty high level. Maybe not quite as high as pre 2007 levels, but, pretty high.

The difference is that homes today are much bigger and fancier / more expensive than those prior. I.e. more doors and hinges needed per Job.

Oh, and White Oak seems to be coming on as a new design trend.
Imagine that.
Back in the 90's Oak had become ubiquitous and people stopped wanting it.
Now I have half a dozen designers specifying it on high end contemporary projects.

Go figure.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Yep, most of the time I have to put it in as a back order with no given date of when they will get them.
Pretty much the same with the undermount guides.

Luckily I haven't had to wait that long, but they're hard to find in stock. I can usually get them within a couple of weeks.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I do know the 563 undermount slides are hard to get. I've had a standing backorder with Baer Supply for a pair for several weeks now to replace a customer's damaged slide. We're not going to build cabinets anymore until suppliers get their shortages resolved.

It's not JIT that's the issue. Companies outsourced critical components to factories located 1000's of miles away instead of localizing supply chains. That's wasteful but company execs did it because of short term gains derived from lower labor costs.

A good supply chain is a tight supply chain that doesn't require boats or aircraft.

Stockpiling inventory would just cause more shortages because nobody can be 100% accurate about what will sell next year and what will not.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

I can get em today in ATL.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

10 pair w/plates for face frames?



> I can get em today in ATL.
> 
> - xedos


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Similar time for the 563H slides


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I buy my Blum hinges and drawer undermont glides from Sommerfeld tools for wood. The website says in stock on those items.


----------

